# HELP 92 100csq wagon is blowing anti-freeze out the top of the bottle



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

On the top of the fill bottle their is a white tear drop shaped object that fits into the top of the fill bottle. The antifreeze is coming out of their. The car is not over heating at all. The needle stays right where it should be but when you shut the car off it blows out of the top of the bottle. This all started when the low anti freeze light came on and we added some antifreeze and now the damn thing keeps blowing it out. And no it is not overfilled, can you guys give me any ideas. Thanks


----------



## borisnoris (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: HELP 92 100csq wagon is blowing anti-freeze out the top of the bottle (Michael T Borelli)*

I have a similar, though a little more severe, problem with my '87 gt. i will relate to you what others have said. it possible that you have air in your cooling system causing it not to function properly. it is also possible that you have blown your headgasket and exhaust gasses are getting into your coolant causing it to breach from the coolant tank like a whale. my similar problem is so bad that the coolant tank has actually rutured from the pressure, twice. i am not a mechanic, though i know a little about cars - not much. these are definitely possibilities. try letting the car idle for a few minutes without air blowing through the radiator and see what happens. if you have the same problem i have, it should blow within ten minutes or fifteen tops. i get my estimate from a local dealer today and will surely fill you in on their diagnosis and repair costs. i hope this helps you out.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: HELP 92 100csq wagon is blowing anti-freeze out the top of the bottle (borisnoris)*

Damn I just found out that it could be a air leak or a blown head gasket. I was talking to the mechanic where I work and he told me the same thing you wrote. I am hoping that it a air bubble. Does your temp gauge spike? My gauge stays steady and it only blows out of the botlle after we drive the car for about 15 20 min. This car had all new heads two years ago, I hope it is not the gaskets. Keep me posted and I will keep you posted. Later


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: HELP 92 100csq wagon is blowing anti-freeze out the top of the bottle (Michael T Borelli)*

New tanks are around 45 bucks...
You might want to get a new cap as well.


----------



## borisnoris (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: HELP 92 100csq wagon is blowing anti-freeze out the top of the bottle (Michael T Borelli)*

dealer says my head gasket is shot. not surprised. estimated repair = 900 parts and labor for my cgt assuming head does not need to be machined or replaced. and i am not a good enough wrench to do it myself and don't have the space right now if i was. i grabbed a used tank for ten bucks from a junk yard in cleveland. they can be had for cheap if you can find them. others have focused on the need to replace the cap as well. i think it is a good suggestion. another possibility is a faulty thermostat. i wish i could help you more. i am new to audis however and am quite green. all that i have told you i have learned in the past week on the vortex, talking to mechanics and some friends in the car business. i have never had a major problem with any car that i have ever owned. but this is only my fifth car.


----------



## borisnoris (Apr 11, 2004)

temp is constant and, if anything, a little low. mine will blow in under ten minutes and i doubt if the engine is even up to temp after idling for that short a time.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (borisnoris)*

My wife drove the car all day today and I drove it when I came home from work today and there was no blow out of antifreeze at all. The idiot light comes on the dash when you first start in the morning signaling low fluid. But when I top it off the damn thing blows. Now I am totally confused. Unfortunatley I do not have the money to take it to a garage and let them diagnose it, so I borrowed a tool from work that tests to see if there is blow by in the tank. It looks a turkey baster and it came with solution and apparently it will turn green if there is a head gasket problem and blue if there is no evidence of blow by in the tank. i hope to try it on tuesday. Keep the ideas coming of what it may be. Thanks


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

I had the same the problem with my 200. Mine had a bad thermostat or Fan relay (I don't really know which it was because I replaced them at the same time years ago). The themostat wasn't turning on the engine fan or the switch wasn't turning it on. I don't recommend this but I drove around for awhile with the heat constantly blasted and it stopped boiling over until I fixed the problem.


----------

